# Mousepads (Speed vs Control)



## ivantoar

Recently I decided to buy a mousepad. I saw Razer Goliathus mousepad and it comes with 2 versions. Speed, and Control. Which one should I get?

Right now, I am using Razer Diamondback 3G, with 1800 dpi setting and maximum speed. Ingame setting :

Counter-Strike 1.6/Source is 1024x768 or 1280x1024 in 3.3 sensitivity.

Please recommend me which one should I get, thanks.


----------



## McNinja

I like mice with the highest dpi. 
I am currently using the Logitech G9 mouse with 3200 dpi.

I have it set to 3200 dpi constantly.
1,000 reports per minute for very accurate control
and I have 5 preset configuration on my mouse on the fly dpi change
3200
2800
2400
2000
1600

Logitech G9 mouse
$72
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104079


----------



## ivantoar

Mcninjaguy said:


> I like mice with the highest dpi.
> I am currently using the Logitech G9 mouse with 3200 dpi.
> 
> I have it set to 3200 dpi constantly.
> 1,000 reports per minute for very accurate control
> and I have 5 preset configuration on my mouse on the fly dpi change
> 3200
> 2800
> 2400
> 2000
> 1600
> 
> Logitech G9 mouse
> $72
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104079


??? Logitech G9 is not a mousepad.


----------



## McNinja

ohh a mousepad but you were talking about mice sorry I misunderstood

I've got this same mouse pad here and its awesome. Its stays in place and the mouse slides just the right amount

Allsop Redmond Mouse Pad
$15
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2302363&CatId=45


----------



## ivantoar

Mcninjaguy said:


> ohh a mousepad but you were talking about mice sorry I misunderstood
> 
> I've got this same mouse pad here and its awesome. Its stays in place and the mouse slides just the right amount
> 
> Allsop Redmond Mouse Pad
> $15
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2302363&CatId=45


So it's great for gaming? Too bad, I cannot find that mousepad in my country. Even the brand is new to my ears.


----------



## McNinja

Well The mouse pad stips in a metal tray and under is anti slip material

The mousepad itself is a little bit slippery and my mouse slips over it fine. My G9 mouse has kevlar pads for gliding and man oh man does it ever glide nicely.

I've had it for a little over a year now and its great with only slight wear on the metal. I think from my sweat on the metal. Ewww Mcninjaguy!


----------



## Origin

I've been using the dual sided Razer eXactMat for a few years now, control on one side and speed on the other.

Very handy for different gaming situations.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mousing-surfaces/razer-exactmat


----------



## -WOLF-

I would recommend the Control version for FPS, as it will help for headshots/sniping or just getting a tricky shot in.

But if you want my honest opinion, GET A MOUSE!

Mousepads suck, they are horrible, they can't do anything for gamers that are not RTS players and are rather uncomfortable, not to mention anything you get on it will wear it out and make it unresponsive.





I suppose I should also mention that I did not even know it was POSSIBLE to get a mousepad that's not already in a laptop or a keyboard (like a keyboard I have has a mousepad in it and it's kind of handy)


----------



## McNinja

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I would recommend the Control version for FPS, as it will help for headshots/sniping or just getting a tricky shot in.
> 
> But if you want my honest opinion, GET A MOUSE!
> 
> Mousepads suck, they are horrible, they can't do anything for gamers that are not RTS players and are rather uncomfortable, not to mention anything you get on it will wear it out and make it unresponsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I should also mention that I did not even know it was POSSIBLE to get a mousepad that's not already in a laptop or a keyboard (like a keyboard I have has a mousepad in it and it's kind of handy)


That was confusing. Are you talking about a trackpad?


----------



## ivantoar

> I've been using the dual sided Razer eXactMat for a few years now, control on one side and speed on the other.
> 
> Very handy for different gaming situations.
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mousing-surfaces/razer-exactmat


Many reviews said that this mousepad will not be as comfortable as when it is new. The mousemat is cold when you are playing in a cold room and the control surface easily wear off by time. Is it true?

And how about Razer Mantis/Goliathus?



> But if you want my honest opinion, GET A MOUSE!


So my Razer Diamondback 3G is sucks and I need to buy a new one?


----------



## McNinja

Ignore 5niper wolf's post it confused me too.

I'm not sure about that mousepad. I've been using my mousepad for a over year and its gone through a lot of usage and still feels like its brand new.


----------



## Origin

ivantoar said:


> Many reviews said that this mousepad will not be as comfortable as when it is new. The mousemat is cold when you are playing in a cold room and the control surface easily wear off by time. Is it true?
> 
> And how about Razer Mantis/Goliathus?
> 
> 
> 
> So my Razer Diamondback 3G is sucks and I need to buy a new one?


I have been using the same eXaxctMat for 12+ hours a day for over 2 years without any wear on the control side. It can be a bit cold on the hand in the winter months but only for 30 mins or so, I rest the base of my palm on it which warms it up 

Edit: The razer Diamondback is a very good mouse, I prefer the Logitech G9 though.


----------



## ivantoar

Origin said:


> I have been using the same eXaxctMat for 12+ hours a day for over 2 years without any wear on the control side. It can be a bit cold on the hand in the winter months but only for 30 mins or so, I rest the base of my palm on it which warms it up
> 
> Edit: The razer Diamondback is a very good mouse, I prefer the Logitech G9 though.


Somewhat I do not really like about G9's look and how it fits my hand. When I'm buying this mouse, I feel this mouse like my old cheapo logitech (except longer )

Back to the topic, is it easy to clean? My comp is not in a room, so it might get dusty. I might consider this eXactMat at my next purchase around the following 2 weeks.


----------



## -WOLF-

Mcninjaguy, Mousepad = trackpad.

Mousepad/trackpad = garbage. Period.

You need a full mouse, really any will do, but I recommend the Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.


----------



## koala

5niper, they're talking about a mouse mat, not a laptop-style trackpad.


----------



## -WOLF-

Are you talking about a mousepad, as in the thing that a mouse sit's on? oh then that changes everything.... Any will do as long as it's smooth. All I have is a simple smooth gel-pad and it's wonderful.


----------



## ivantoar

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Are you talking about a mousepad, as in the thing that a mouse sit's on? oh then that changes everything.... Any will do as long as it's smooth. All I have is a simple smooth gel-pad and it's wonderful.


I heard great mousepads can improve speed or tracking accuracy which may lead to better play. So I decide to get one and test it by myself 

My friend recommend me Steelseries Qck. How is it compared to Razer eXactMat?


----------



## McNinja

I'm not sure if you like a hard or soft mat.

Why don't you choose 5 different mousepads and we'll give our opinions on them.


----------



## ivantoar

Okay. I'll choose just 4 mousepads with the highest possibility I would buy.

1. Steelseries Steelpad Qck
2. Razer Goliathus Control
3. Razer Goliathus Speed
4. Razer eXactMat

I never use high quality mousepads, I don't know whether I should try Control or Speed. I don't know where to try those things (but surely I know where to buy them).


----------



## McNinja

I like the Razer Goliathus Control because if you have a high end mouse you'll probably want the more controlling mat. 
The razor Exact mat is good too. You can flip it and it has different texture on each side. The gel pad seems nice for your wrist

The *Steelseries Steelpad Qck*, I find is a little too big. You can always cut and it seems very think and comfy.

The Razor speed mat is good but control is better, not really sure though.

You have chosen some really good mouse pads, I soubt you'll go wrong from any of those 4 pads. 

My mouse moves from top of the screen to the bottom with about 2 cm of movement. So if It was me I would get control.


----------



## ivantoar

I make my choices smaller. I noticed that I might be comfortable with one side (speed or control), so I exclude Razer eXactMat. Also, from what Mcninjaguy said, I think I will do better with control version.

So now it's between Razer Goliathus Control or Steelpad Qck. Qck seems to be a little cheaper than Goliathus. I saw frOd the crazy AWP'er using Qck, that convince me using Qck


----------



## McNinja

The major things in your mind should be these three.

Quality - Longevity - Comfort


----------



## ivantoar

Mcninjaguy said:


> The major things in your mind should be these three.
> 
> Quality - Longevity - Comfort


And does Goliathus or Qck that has all those aspect?


----------



## McNinja

i would think so. 

I think the Steelpad qck looks the comfiest.


----------



## ivantoar

Then I'll grab Steelseries Qck. But I heard control mousepad will slowdown movement but it will give more precision.


----------



## McNinja

If you have a sensitive mouse (you do) this shouldn't matter as you just put sensitivity up and you'll be fine.

I have it on 3200dpi but I usually leave the sensitivity in game as the default. If I crank it all up and move my moude 5 centimeters my person would probably spin 3 times around.


----------



## ivantoar

Okay, I had ordered the Qck, and it has arrived this evening. I think it's great. Thanks.


----------



## McNinja

Isn't the mousepad humongous?

does the mouse have no problems with being read properly and comfort is good??


----------



## ivantoar

Mcninjaguy said:


> Isn't the mousepad humongous?
> 
> does the mouse have no problems with being read properly and comfort is good??


It's pretty huge, even with the medium size that I am using now. But it's allrite, my desk is huge enough to use the oversize version 

No problem, it reads the mouse movement a little bit better than my previous mousemat. And surprisingly I don't think Qck is for low sensitivity user, I am using it now and I think it glides faster than my old cheapo mousepad.


----------

